# Indala



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWWJbQNEAAPjfgAASQIf9kDtov6q//9/wUAQ+7u22nNWs1lpjtw1PU0I0xJtQyjMmkMTTRoAaaANU9NNNFPKempDNCGATI0YCDTA0yECTTIKHknpAAAAekAYAAAADQAAAAAJERAhoyAmpkBiNGgaGjTQxIsD2tEgxi7u4/N1fefqm38d/TfL88q5GgqOkQwxXrDjIk2cWFE0QHgOQz3+ej935691Ev5gV4KBGiTnKuArBoPvULX80S4uVsiZBgUg1YxDjVLVb6hBrDsZVCjQzZTlgyRttlki2iWWdCdTlkNMSGrhnLXue6uxE7BNBP7VpWV0kuUbIi+wI65aKxlVWeRg6zlzY0UcR4JRJyPU7JtmUrZG430JwaTmCuJMYSpclFLtIpbOpKTdZlk9GsSsRRMxBRfVUCP1BMShNg5tttc3N3Wis9dap9ozEWOwrKVQRZxh1hS46VG/s8HrtXnyq3b1Yj6zq7jwYMUA3gkjlv9EAYQQDt4oivMrIJUSB767yN2DQNZJJViCeexswpuBVQL+sML9Rl9t26CDw7YHpQ3jQgwYHYeyKjem5eFAsRWiyfYMkqMKZ432WXY7YlKw2/JKUs2t9ctNChXRPfbu20kT0NtYcGC0EYjDsgCTREuRWBaoZwIijtqK2st/Ux6lebkstt8Z6yTnZNdZ8Zol5jUtZO52uhejxRNLceDtblXKLyESOLdqVsS2gkvOlMVio21uhB9v4k9FFOmywPkIIi4ou5FBiAZDAKcMwiGVCZO/Db32hU0h+G7cOypMRhCefGW0L6txg5KAkFlnJJ3NK6I6OhccKWCM9hYqXsq/HM5tcYpMkEIF5PyYprSRuXD1M50FqZc7XsnxkDjdbj0nSiow6FF5zcVy8q6QL2XiN1LdLIsIskkAc4QRD5vji9wjkGq1GL6+ZxY2eiL5IjZcUGqtQuFSj6ty3ZkPlgYwIFi+b3AEsSTYgEy17ImJwa1eHNCHZwHMPDE/Z05BnXLKYIvUdqQBIaxV3oRi+sB/aCwYaLajwo8HIUpPq1hte9ptNkckvLRF4Gbpt3XtcxtEGQW6eQLUf4x7KRqDioFYWMF4cFyDiOfLljssAjkf62ik4XyG++5tmcJuGWuIwtKmihVQ2xsstnPXh22nwkI0srdpxT0adJXbJBNxI0JBba4JG9O9tQUXkx31B5eVUO8i10iluZFha88BMimZkggxnJxNIawr1hW6KppKBUaUkPCI5ERW7yKJF1vA72IGdwEGYC5MXel4w8ywqQ5G5X31pABFjd7CRwAExCCGgeJtFUWBtgWnjZvyRblkGpTdRHuolwwhCsp132lmeroxrWrNckGoxkAsXZYR/xdyRThQkGJbQNEA=


----------



## GuruGrant (Nov 20, 2006)

Looks very nice Red


----------



## eFishent (Sep 21, 2006)

Red, "resistance is futile" 
Welcome to the Dark Side!

Cheers, Robbo


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Oh no!!!!

This hobie is playing with my head. I have to admit, I really like the look of this one! :lol: :lol:

Cheers all Andybear :lol:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

i really dont quite know what to say, :shock: :shock: what should one say in circumstances like this,   does this mean your leaving paddling for peddling, does it mean that all espris are now obsolete, :shock: does it mean you will now drink beer and the like with other hobie peddlers, ahhh RED, the last bastion of kayaking purity gone , gone i say, lost forever to the dark side,no longer to see the flashing paddles glistening in the morning light,but apart from that ,she certainly looks like a great craft and hobie makes ripper boats, i think i need one
:lol: :lol:


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

When

will

it

end?

:shock:

There is no hobby like a Hobie?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Enjoy the new ride Red, and with a penguin on the logo is that the meaning of Indala


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Red - I am not completely taken by the Hobies to be honest... But that one is a very sexy yak!

Be interested to hear how it goes. It's always good to know that you have the backup of your suppliers.


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Resistance is futile.

Have you checked out the Sail kit & daggerboard? :twisted:


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Red,

Looks like you could circumnavigate Coochie on that in about five minutes!

For a real workout you may have it take it Morteon Island and back.

Ash


----------



## bushwoodboy (Oct 5, 2006)

Ahh I can see it now.The withered arms & torso, the freakishly developed legs.  congrats Red enjoy your new ride Mal


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Sounds like you went through a very well thought out process Red. Congratulations on the Yak. She's a beauty! If your initial experience is anything like Gatesy's with your new Adventure you are going to be a very happy man indeed 

JT


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Red, a smart man like yourself, I`m puzzled that it took so long. Welcome to the fold. Steve.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Nice ride Leigh, I was surprised this morning when I saw it, had to look twice and rub the eyes! great to hear they have good backup and support, I can say the same for q-kayaks, very good.

Ash


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Polar (Sep 1, 2005)

Congrats on the new ride Mrs Red  you're too much of a softie to let that reprobate of a husband use it


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Red and your lovely wife, congratualtions on that beautiful boat. Bloody well done guys.


----------



## Crikey (Oct 30, 2005)

Hi Leigh,

Hobies certainly polarise the yak camp you either love them or hate them. I feel that Hobie may have lost their way with the Outbacks and the Revolution and Adventure have got them back on track from a kayak perspective married with the functionality evolved from the Outbacks.

Check out the piccie of my Classic, I have no idea how old it is but it looks as if the Adventure hull has gone back to basics.

I am sure that you will love the new boat.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWVUYJiIAAB9fgAASUIeAAgRoFIo///4gIACKDVT9Mgho1NqaaZMCYnqeoNSbTUaABkAAaaBANiYxMSkPaT0Mq8Z8GnLG0KdE6kJS7vXSb3MdN69lQhDA1oVee1VpAciZKHmHHGEnYa3+kjsOOKBTCWKryNRDTjoOSS3a0bxaVvPhCz8hTEVgt319Y1/VQbi8bSgGALz7tW+m1HBhILMFTAnA77Kf4u5IpwoSCqMExEA=


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Muhahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahhah, ahahahahhahahahahahah

About bloody time, thats all I have to say!


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

aaaaarrrrrgggghhhhhhh :shock: :shock: :shock:

another one goooonnnne.

noooooooooooooooo


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

Dodge said:


> Enjoy the new ride Red, and with a penguin on the logo is that the meaning of Indala


Dodge after much research I've discovered that Indala is Inuit for "Happy Feet", which is quite strange as penguins are only found in the southern hemisphere?????? :shock: :lol:


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

bushwoodboy said:


> Ahh I can see it now.The withered arms & torso, the freakishly developed legs.


Hey Red is this quote for before or after you bought the new yak? haha

Looks good! Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Yeah..yeah...sure guys...keep buying your Hobies, you lot. With the amount of money you spend, you will all soon be penniless and HOBOS!!
   
NIce buy, Red. (#^&*@#!muttering)
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Shayned,

Sorry to correct you on a technicality but there ARE penguins in the northern hemisphere (not ones in zoos either).



shayned said:


> Dodge after much research I've discovered that Indala is Inuit for "Happy Feet", which is quite strange as penguins are only found in the southern hemisphere?????? :shock: :lol:


Galapagos penguins have a thin white band that runs under their chin. They have a black upside down horseshoe shape around their belly. This is the smallest of the warm weather penguins. It stands only 16 to 18 inches (40 to 45 cm) tall and weighs only 5 pounds (2 to 2.5 kg). The Galapagos may look like the Magellanic but it is smaller and the black markings on the belly are thinner. They are found on the Galapagos Islands and on Isabela Island just north of the Equator. They are the penguins that live the farthest north.

Still the Inuit must have traveled a long way to see them (probably in a kayak!

Ash


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

Aaaaah damn my public school education to hell, penguins above the equator who'd have thunk it???? Ta for another bit of useless information that no doubt I'll remember for years to come while I still struggle to remember my atm pin number. :? :lol:


----------

